# Show your "Throwback Thursday"Pictures, better known as "Puppy Fever"!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Show your "Throwback Thursday"Pictures, better known as "Puppy Fever"!*

Lily-12 weeks

Photo bomber-12 weeks

Raisin & Mia-10weeks

Raisin & Mia..the Divas-12 weeks


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

They are all adorable!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I so wish I had pics of my girls as puppies. I think Delilah would have looked like Lily, I think Mouse would have looked a lot like Bibi, but it isn't the same as having actual pics. Your girls are all so pretty, tiny baby Lily was irresistible.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Difference in size to her siblings


little bigger


now


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww these puppy pictures are soooooo sweet!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG



Sonny



Loving the puppy photos


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Love all these puppy pics, Cuteness overload


x


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

My baby Maisie at 8 weeks I think


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

susan davis said:


> They are all adorable!


It is hard to beat chi puppy's Susan! Thanks so much. Hope the surgery re cooperation is still going well for yours.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Love seeing all these puppy pics here's one of mine


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I so wish I had pics of my girls as puppies. I think Delilah would have looked like Lily, I think Mouse would have looked a lot like Bibi, but it isn't the same as having actual pics. Your girls are all so pretty, tiny baby Lily was irresistible.


Thanks Stella. I bet Delilah and Lily would have looked like siblings, their coloring is so similar. It is fun to have the baby pics to compare, but you have your own special time of adopting yours. 
We would never have had Lily if we hadn't just happened upon her. She was not a thought out plan, we just had to make an instantaneous decision....so glad we did!


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

They are all so adorable


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

michele said:


> Difference in size to her siblings
> 
> 
> little bigger
> ...


Oh my! Huge difference. She was so, so cute and grew into such a beauty...LOVE!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

This is one of my favourites too :love7:


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> BG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aawwww, love the pics! Are BG & Sonny siblings? They have such beautiful markings-Sonny looks so similar to a Shepard puppy.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hollowaysal said:


> My baby Maisie at 8 weeks I think


Oh Sally...you must have just been in Heaven with little Maize. She is adorable, thanks for giving me a smile..


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Chloe* said:


> Love seeing all these puppy pics here's one of mine


PUPPIES! you have THE most beautiful pups. It must be incredibly satisfying to breed and show, especially with yours. Just gorgeous!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Chloe* said:


> This is one of my favourites too :love7:


Too much!! More, more..... Not much brings smiles as much as puppy pics.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Lily-12 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raisin and mia such little dolls! And lily is certainly beautiful just like the flower!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> BG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BG in that bumble bee costume is soooo adorable! Looks like the perfect costume for her coloring!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Chloe* said:


> This is one of my favourites too :love7:



Such a fluff ball! Adorable picture!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Baby Leo!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Baby Lola Bear:







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Baby Mimi:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Baby Leo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Baby Leo is just adorable!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

They looked so much alike even as babies!

Baby Sapphire!



Baby Prince.....he was more bi-color not tri-color at this point (hehe)


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Baby Leo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leo!! He was such a beautiful baby, the coloring is really stunning. I LOVE all these puppy pics, gives you just a whiff of puppy love..


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Baby Lola Bear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lola was your first? She was such a itty bitty little one and her color and expressions...that's why you just couldn't have one. Beautiful!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Baby Mimi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow! How much did Mimi weigh Zorana, did you have to worry about the other kids with her? I would never have put her down, she is a very special sweetie.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> They looked so much alike even as babies!
> 
> Baby Sapphire!
> 
> ...


I'm loving this!! Do you stalk their breeder Lynda?! Just too much cuteness there. The similarities are amazing. Beautiful, special babies.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Lola was your first? She was such a itty bitty little one and her color and expressions...that's why you just couldn't have one. Beautiful!


Lola was our second chi! Gino was our first! We got Lola when Gino was a little over a year old! Let me find a baby gino pic!! Then gino passed 6 months after we brought Lola home and then we rescued Mojo (he was days shy of his 1st bday)

Baby Gino:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> I'm loving this!! Do you stalk their breeder Lynda?! Just too much cuteness there. The similarities are amazing. Beautiful, special babies.


Sadly I have very few baby pics of any of mine. I have none of Lady and the few I have of Prince and Sapphire are from the breeder!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh Zorana... The baby Gino pic is tooooooooo adorable. Kisses to that sweetie pie!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Oh wow! How much did Mimi weigh Zorana, did you have to worry about the other kids with her? I would never have put her down, she is a very special sweetie.


Awh thank you! She weighed 12 ounces or so when she came home!! Soooo small which is why I'm surprised she hit 4lbs, was charting 2.5-3lbs, however I'm happy bc Bry and I work a lot and I don't think my schedule would work for a pup that tiny!! 

Leo took to her immediately. He loved her so much, like he knew they were siblings. Lola ignored her and Mojo just went with it, lol, he's super laid back. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Sadly I have very few baby pics of any of mine. I have none of Lady and the few I have of Prince and Sapphire are from the breeder!


I have zero of Mojo too!! ; (
But it's ok bc we have 385992002 pics now! Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Oh Zorana... The baby Gino pic is tooooooooo adorable. Kisses to that sweetie pie!


Thank you!! I swear I can't look at him and not tear up. He was such a special guy, taught me so much. Btw, he's wearing a mickey mouse sock sweater I made bc he was so small as a pup. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing Gino Zorana. He was a beautiful angel....the memories we have will live on, but the heartbreak must have been unbearable. 
He's the reason that you now have 4 precious Chi's! Love the picture of you and him.
Big, huge xoxoxox's


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing Gino Zorana. He was a beautiful angel....the memories we have will live on, but the heartbreak must have been unbearable.
> He's the reason that you now have 4 precious Chi's! Love the picture of you and him.
> Big, huge xoxoxox's


I'm happy to share him!! I'm glad you enjoyed the pic. Mwa!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh there is way too much cuteness in this thread. I can't quote anyone because I love all the pictures. lol Chihuahua puppies are the best! Whenever I need to cheer myself up, I look at puppy pics. hehe I wish I had seen Rocky when he was a baby, I bet he was super cute too.

Baby Lilo:

13 weeks









OMG! a carrot!









Wrestling with a bottle


















First bath lol









Baby Coco (even if she's gone...):

8 weeks old (picture from the breeder)









12 weeks old, not long after coming home

























I can't see anything, this grass is too tall for me...


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm the same way you are Camille, puppies just make me smile. LILO was a beautiful puppy, so darn cute! Your pictures are great, love the one with the bottle..
I'm so glad you shared your pictures of Coco. Your story just leaves me so, so sad. I can't even begin to imagine what you went through. I'm so sorry but know by sharing I'm sure you have given others much to think about when we leave our Chi's. 
Big xoxoxo's


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am a little late for throw back Thursday but wanted to share 
Yoshi around 9 weeks old when we got him









Chibi 4 months old and the first photo I ever saw of him









Gidget almost 10 months ago


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Ugh they are all so cute.
I got Douglas at a year and a half old so no truly puppy pics..but here's an old one


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Harley was nearly 5 months when we got him, so we missed out on the baby stage. He was going through and ugly stage when we got him, we weren't totally convinced he was even a full Chi. He had a long body and short legs, and massive ears, but luckily he evened out as he grew up lol.
This was fairly soon after we got him, so he would be about 5 months and Bambi was about 3 and a half months. She never went through an ugly stage, bless her.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Oh Sally...you must have just been in Heaven with little Maize. She is adorable, thanks for giving me a smile..


Ah thanks, my Maisie is just the bees knees, so's Delilah, mustn't forget her too he he


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Oh Sally...you must have just been in Heaven with little Maize. She is adorable, thanks for giving me a smile..





Wicked Pixie said:


> Harley was nearly 5 months when we got him, so we missed out on the baby stage. He was going through and ugly stage when we got him, we weren't totally convinced he was even a full Chi. He had a long body and short legs, and massive ears, but luckily he evened out as he grew up lol.
> This was fairly soon after we got him, so he would be about 5 months and Bambi was about 3 and a half months. She never went through an ugly stage, bless her.


Stella, how gorgeous are they. I love the name Bambi


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We never called her Bambi lol She was Beast or Beastie most of the time, she was a very special girl who is sadly missed.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yoshismom said:


> I am a little late for throw back Thursday but wanted to share
> Yoshi around 9 weeks old when we got him
> 
> 
> ...


Aaccckkk! Cute, cuter and cutest. I love seeing all the baby pics. You have some beautiful furr kids. Those pics being a little piece of puppy fever right back. Thanks so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Moonfall said:


> Ugh they are all so cute.
> I got Douglas at a year and a half old so no truly puppy pics..but here's an old one


Douglas is a very handsome guy! The intelligence shines through...I bet you never have a day when you don't appreciate the bond that you two have.


----------

